# Special Operations Liberation of Europe



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

Im not sure if anyone would be interested but for years I had my Dads old Discharge Book and in it from 15/6/1944 to 13/10/1944 hes is down as on Special Operations Liberation of Europe so assumed he was on some kind of ship but none specified but here is the rub I have just found a payslip issued under the Liberation of Europe by the Dept War Transport;3rd Mate
Pay £5.2.8
War Risk £2.6.8
Consolidated Pay £1.10.00
Total £8.19.4

Deductions
£3.6.4 including £1 sent to his Mum leaving him with £5.13.0
dated 23/6/44


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,

Known as COMNO (Combined Office Merchant Navy Operations).
He should have a pouch at Kew if it has survived - if you care to give a name and date and place of birth I can check if there is a file for him. The file is a seaman's pouch for those personnel who served on COMNO from 6th June and beyond who were involved in the Normandy campaign. It should give the name of the ship involved.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks I would appreciate that

Roy McGregor Tompkins R179583
Aberdeen
dob 27/10/1922

from
Duncan McGregor Tompkins R907315
fair amount of water between us


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Duncan,

Your dad's COMNO pouch held at Kew in piece *BT 391/108/156* - best viewd by visit to Kew.

He also has a seaman's pouch held at Kew in piece *BT 372/159/30* - best viewed by visit to Kew.

His WW2 campaign medal file held at Kew in piece *BT 395/1/97818* - this can be downloaded for £3.30.

His CRS 10 (service record from Jan, 1941) should be held in the following file at Kew, if it has survived - *BT 382/1811 * - this service record holds detail similar to discharge book.

If you need any further information about those files please feel free to make another post. 

Regards
Hugh


----------

